# Armadillo eggs



## johnboybaker (May 2, 2016)

IMG_20160430_123824179.jpg



__ johnboybaker
__ May 2, 2016


















IMG_20160430_144327545.jpg



__ johnboybaker
__ May 2, 2016





These was reel good have any one else tried them


----------



## damascusmaker (May 2, 2016)

I haven't, but it looks like something I would like.


----------



## tomlc (May 2, 2016)

That looks very interesting!

What did you stuff them with? It looks like a jalapeño with a cream cheese concoction...with bacon...maybe?

Darn it. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## johnboybaker (May 2, 2016)

Yel it is a jalapeno stuffed with cream cheese and cheader then wraped with mild sausage and put in the smoker for 2 hours at 250


----------



## tomlc (May 2, 2016)

johnboybaker said:


> Yel it is a jalapeno stuffed with cream cheese and cheader then wraped with mild sausage and put in the smoker for 2 hours at 250



Thanks! I'll be trying this soon...very soon.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2016)

They look very good!

That butt ain't looking too bad either!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## johnboybaker (May 2, 2016)

All and all it was a good cook the armadillo eggs, 3 butts and one pork loin turned out good.
Didnt take a pic of the butts done but here is a pic of the loin cuts.













IMG_20160430_180122843.jpg



__ johnboybaker
__ May 2, 2016


----------



## krj (May 2, 2016)

My mom made armadillo eggs for as long as I can remember in the oven. She usually just use canned spray cheese inside the cored jalapenos, and then wrapped them in some Jimmy Dean sausage. Damn tasty.


----------



## johnboybaker (May 2, 2016)

I like the sound of the spray cheese way


----------

